

Undergraduate Mathematics is the worst movie ever told. - BinRoo
https://medium.com/p/bc24d904dd5c

======
dalke
Is that satire? I can't tell, but I don't think it's meant to be that.

There's no justification for the assertion that "A good theorem should read
like a good novel." Why can't it read like a good travelogue or biography ...
or ballad, for that matter?

Then again, I can't watch Hitchcock films - I can't stand contrived suspense.

For what it's worth, one of the rank top detective series in the US is/was
Columbo. Quoting from Wikipedia:

> Almost every episode begins by showing the commission of the crime and its
> perpetrator; the series therefore has no "whodunit" element. The plot
> revolves mainly around how the perpetrator, whose identity is already known
> to the audience, will finally be caught and exposed.

So it seems that the suspense could be in figuring out how the details go
together, and don't require keeping the end-goals hidden.

